# Shear Pin problems on Cub Cadet 3x?



## AcuDoc (Sep 24, 2016)

Amazon has a lot of reviews of Cub Cadets and many complain that they have broken many many shear pins, like it's a constant problem. Consumer reports rates Cub a little higher than Ariens but I want to choose the best one for complete ease of use and dependable durability (hope that's not asking too much). I'm looking at either the 26" or 28" 3x Cub vs the 28" platinum Ariens....


Also that Ariens does not have hand warmers, any problems or loss of quality with installing them?


Comments, experience, advice appreciated.


----------



## stromr (Jul 20, 2016)

*Welcome Aboard!*

First off let me say I have no experience with Cub Cadet. 
Secondly I can't remember the last time I broke a shear pin! My experience with owners telling me they broke shear pins has almost always been operator error. That is not to say Cub Cadet didn't have a run of less than adequate shear pins.
As to what snowblower is right for you I can only say two words, Toro and Ariens. Both brands offer many different machines and have an extensive dealer network that should make it easy to find people you can develop a rapport with. Before you visit write down a few requirements and information you need. How long is your driveway, other areas you want to clean, how steep is it, do you need tracks or wheels, hand warmers, an operator enclosure, etc.
Also while many on this site disregard the website "MovingSnow.com" as just being a sales website a few of us have found it useful.
If you're like me and want "something different" and don't care about the dealer network being thin in your area you go for a Husqvarna. The last couple of years they have made tremendous strides in quality and reliability but they're still not for everyone.
And lastly while you're shopping even if you don't want to spend mega $$$ you owe it to yourself to pay a visit to a Honda dealer and see how the other half lives! Awesome snowblowers!
:white^_^arial^_^0^_


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

AcuDoc said:


> Amazon has a lot of reviews of Cub Cadets and many complain that they have broken many many shear pins, like it's a constant problem. Consumer reports rates Cub a little higher than Ariens but I want to choose the best one for complete ease of use and dependable durability (hope that's not asking too much). I'm looking at either the 26" or 28" 3x Cub vs the 28" platinum Ariens....
> 
> 
> Also that Ariens does not have hand warmers, any problems or loss of quality with installing them?
> ...


This is only MY humble opinion but consumer reports would be the LEAST reliable of my sources of review.


----------



## stromr (Jul 20, 2016)

micah68kj said:


> This is only MY humble opinion but consumer reports would be the LEAST reliable of my sources of review.


I'm in 110% agreement! I forgot Consumer Reports are the Einsteins that thought they could replicate snow using wet sawdust! Wrong answer!


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

AcuDoc said:


> Amazon has a lot of reviews of Cub Cadets and many complain that they have broken many many shear pins, like it's a constant problem. Consumer reports rates Cub a little higher than Ariens but I want to choose the best one for complete ease of use and dependable durability (hope that's not asking too much). I'm looking at either the 26" or 28" 3x Cub vs the 28" platinum Ariens....
> 
> 
> Also that Ariens does not have hand warmers, any problems or loss of quality with installing them?
> ...


:welcome: aboard!

I don't know how big your drive is but you may want to look at the Ariens Platinum 24 SHO as well. I am not sure if you meant the Deluxe 28 SHO, which is an excellent value but without the heated grips or Quick-Turn chute. If you need something bigger the Deluxe 30 (crank chute on the Deluxe series) is another good option it has a smaller engine but with enough power and you will also get your heated grips. The Ariens Platinum 30 SHO is also nice and has a 414cc engine (for a few hundred more you may want to consider a Pro 28). If you have obstacles like cars on your drive when blowing snow. I have realized that a smaller machine will actually get you done faster.

Regarding Consumer Reports, I have been a subscriber for many years. Their ratings often have a huge impact on the resale value of cars and influence their readers buying choices tremendously, they often offer excellent tips but I do not take their opinions as set in stone. I have lost some faith in them over the years. When they rate snow blowers they do not factor in customer support, actual reviews from owners who have been using their machines for years along with other crucial factors. Regarding the wet saw dust test doesn't bother me and I assume it is a close comparison to the white stuff in terms of consistency. I have seen photos of Ariens testing their blowers with saw dust during the off season.

I have owned snowblowers for many years (including a mid 90's MTD 640F that served me well for years) and I will tell you at this point that Ariens and MTD manufactured snow blowers are not in the same league, in terms of overall build quality, longevity and certainly customer support where Ariens is second to none, though Honda offers very good support as well. I am not saying that a Cub Cadet can't serve you well, just that the brands differ in many ways.

Best of luck on your search.


----------



## JustSnow (Sep 28, 2016)

Missing in the Cub Cadet conversation are two notable elements: First, the Cub Cadet box-store machines last year came with a poly chute whereas the dealer HD versions (also sold in the U.S. on-line direct from Cub Cadet) had wider-framed steel chutes. Folks who owned the box-store units of the BASE 3X units seemed to post about broken shear pins. This past season, I can't recall having read any feedback/comments on this site, Moving snow.com, or elsewhere about the 2015-2016 3X HD units, i.e., breaking shear pins. Having read the shear pin comments on the box-store units, I'm curious to hear from other 3X HD owners if they had problems with shear pins. My new 3X HD unit this February only saw action after a 4" storm and performed well, but this small storm hardly qualified as a real first test for me to offer a meaningful performance review. Secondly, Cub Cadet updated their 2016-2017 3X lineup to include a new Pro Series, a class above the HD units. The new Pro unit has a 14" auger and 14" impeller. In contrast, the HD units and box store units have 12" augers and 12" impellers. So with Cub Cadet's introduction of the Pro Series, I'm curious to learn over this next season if the shear pin problem from last season only pertained to the box store units. That's my hope as a HD owner.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

AcuDoc said:


> . I'm looking at either the 26" or 28" 3x Cub vs the 28" platinum Ariens....
> 
> 
> Also that Ariens does not have hand warmers, any problems or loss of quality with installing them?
> ...



What Ariens "Platinum 28" are you comparing to the Cub? Where do you see Ariens Platinum without hand warmers?


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

I think AcuDoc meant to say the Deluxe 28 SHO that doesn't include heated grips. As there is no Ariens Platinum 28 model.


----------



## Strato (Aug 6, 2016)

Our local dealer carries Club Cadet, Ariens and Toro.

Initially, I was interested in the HD Club Cadets (hadn't yet seen the user reviews on Amazon). The dealer warned me that with every Club Cadet they sold, they provided a dozen free shear pins. He said they go through them like candy.

Here in western MA, we receive especially unpleasant snow - wet, heavy and lots of it. The EOD stuff is ultra-nasty - lots of ice. This is a tough environment for snowblowers. Hence, lots of shear pins. I can't think of many tasks less pleasant than replacing shear pins in the snow, in the dark, while trying to clear a driveway at 7:00 am.

Ultimately, the dealer convinced me to go with Ariens. In spite of the higher price, he said they sell 8 Ariens for every Club Cadet.

He also warned me that the "3X" design is great if you have lots of fluffy snow. But, if the snow is wet, the 3X configuration tends to push the snow in front, and doesn't clean well to the pavement. 

I've never tried a 3X design, so these comments are all hearsay from my dealer.


----------



## ChuckD6321 (Nov 20, 2016)

Hi all,
My first post here. I was tempted to start (yet) another thread on Cub Cadet shear pins but decided to tack on here with my issue in hopes it can add to the discussion.
I'm starting my second season with a CC 3x 30" HD purchased from a local dealer new. I have a 400', very clean, asphalt driveway. Upstate NY at 1000' elevation with enough wind to be considering a small wind turbine but that's another story. Point being, we get the snow with the wind and the drifts. For the past 10 years a Troy-Bilt Polar Blast served my needs pretty well although replacing burned belts before shear pins got tiring and I retired it after a heavy snow season 2013-2014.
What prompts me to write is that I keep shearing pins, but only one, the far left as you stand at the controls. Today we had the first blowable amount of snow, maximum 3 inches of fairly wet stuff, temps were in the mid 30's. Within the first 100' it sheared. And then again sometime shortly after. This is how it's been with this machine. Just yesterday before the snow I went over the driveway with a leaf blower knowing today would be a test, so I don't think there were sticks or anything that might've gotten sucked in. I'm mindful not to favor one side or the other. I run up and back the drive and can do a basic clearing in 2 trips.
Anyway, the machine is otherwise solid and runs reliably and if not for this PITA I'd recommend it. I'm open to suggestions (the local dealer kind of points his finger back at me and he knows my driveway), I really think a machine like this ought to do better in 3" of heavy snow. But right now I kinda regret the purchase.


----------



## cub cadet 3x (Nov 2, 2014)

going to be doing my 3rd year with cub cadet 3x 28" 420cc engine broke 1 pin in 2 years not bad at all


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Those are built by MTD and they throw slightly upgraded parts on them and stick a yellow paint job on it...... not the worst machine, but by old CC standards it's a shame...... I think you may be able to modify the shear pins and go with a heavier pin - but the point is you should rarely lose one under normal use. Just seems silly that they are so prone to it. I would guess it's due to the slop/play they have in them on start up adding a little fatigue to the bolt. I think if you find a way to reduce that slop you will have less problems. Also note that on some of hose they do have a specific way they fit in - there is sometimes a head with a thicker washer that goes in the bigger hole - the washer is supposed to take up the brunt of the force unless it starts to get wobbled out and gets to sloppy..... which brings you back to square 1 again...... it's still cheaper than shelling out the gears in the auger - so be careful about beefing it up to much.


----------



## ChuckD6321 (Nov 20, 2016)

bad69cat said:


> Those are built by MTD and they throw slightly upgraded parts on them and stick a yellow paint job on it...... not the worst machine, but by old CC standards it's a shame...... I think you may be able to modify the shear pins and go with a heavier pin - but the point is you should rarely lose one under normal use. Just seems silly that they are so prone to it. I would guess it's due to the slop/play they have in them on start up adding a little fatigue to the bolt. I think if you find a way to reduce that slop you will have less problems. Also note that on some of hose they do have a specific way they fit in - there is sometimes a head with a thicker washer that goes in the bigger hole - the washer is supposed to take up the brunt of the force unless it starts to get wobbled out and gets to sloppy..... which brings you back to square 1 again...... it's still cheaper than shelling out the gears in the auger - so be careful about beefing it up to much.


My thought too. They do seem to have a lot of slop. The pins seem snug enough in the shaft but there's a lot of play in the auger itself. Each auger blade tip has about 1/2" rotational play and the pins I have are all constant diameter.
Thanks.


----------



## jims94vmx (Feb 13, 2014)

I am a little late to the party....I had only one significant snowfall last year.....31.9 inches. No problem! Had if a few years and never broke anything. It is the dealer version with the steel chute. love it. I have a video somewhere on youtube....just search cub cadet 3x26hd and it should come up.....


----------



## ChuckD6321 (Nov 20, 2016)

*Might be the pins*

So after another couple sheared pins, I decided to break out a pack I'd gotten off the Amazon ("#1 Best Seller!") and low and behold I've now gone a couple hours without a breaking a pin, and I'm actually starting to like this thing.
To recap, I've been breaking pins in only one auger under very light conditions and I've been replacing it with pins my dealer sold me. I don't know what to attribute this to except there are differences in pins.

Guess I'm still too green here to post pics or links, but another thread here ("shear pins are shear pins... or are they?") shows a picture of two different pins. Unfortunately in that post he says the OEM one is exactly like the ones I seem to be having trouble with. The only difference I can see between the two kinds I have is the Amazon sourced ones have a very smooth shiny surface (while still gold colored) and the dealer supplied are as he has pictured, with a kind of brushed surface.

So if you're having shear pin issues that seem unreasonable, I'd suggest grabbing a pack of ASIN #B003113C1E.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2016)

AcuDoc said:


> Amazon has a lot of reviews of Cub Cadets and many complain that they have broken many many shear pins, like it's a constant problem. Consumer reports rates Cub a little higher than Ariens but I want to choose the best one for complete ease of use and dependable durability (hope that's not asking too much). I'm looking at either the 26" or 28" 3x Cub vs the 28" platinum Ariens....
> 
> 
> Also that Ariens does not have hand warmers, any problems or loss of quality with installing them?
> ...


Have a CC 3X, 42" blower in a CC XT2. Last weekend I broke the shaft that drives the gearbox to the augers. It broke at the shear-pine hole for the third-stage, accelerator blade, just before the blower impller assy. It was wet, heavy snow, maybe 6-7".
Not happy. I have 3yr std warr. plus I bought the 2yr ext. (2016). The shear pin did break, but why the drive-shaft?
Anyone experience this same problem?
Thanks!
Rich


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Don't avoid buying a snowblower because it doesn't have heated hand grips. It is an EASY install, providing you already have a light, and $5.

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/ariens-snowblowers/15737-need-heated-hand-grips.html


----------



## Blosumsno (Dec 7, 2016)

I wonder if shear bolts wouldn't be better. My Snapper has shear bolts and there is a torque spec to them. My guess is the bolt holds the auger tight until it gets jammed and then slips cutting the bolt. I've never broken a bolt in the 13 years I've had it and I have hit icy EOD causing the auger to move the machine side to side (though I back off right away, it's happened more than once).


The pins would seem to be under constant load, especially the sudden load when the auger is engaged. Also I make it a habit to back the machine out with the auger engaged to clear out the bucket.


Maybe making sure the bucket is clear before engaging the auger will help, especially if the snow is heavier and gets packed up in the housing.


Couple of thoughts.


----------



## Marty013 (Mar 14, 2014)

no issue with shear pins thus far.. i have a columbia branded MTD ( different color is all) my drive is about 300 feet long.. parking for 6 cars if you park em right( its been done once) means it takes me from 50 minutes ( yes your reading that correctly) to an hour and a half to clear anything from 3-10inches weve gotten so far since buying this machine.. there are 5 large trees lining the dirve which means branches! branches everywhres each time theres lots of wind.. which usually happens every storm.. anything over about a half inch diameter i try to pluck away if i spot em.. smaller i dont bother.. there has been a couple of branches closer to an inch thick i didnt see.. it made a god awefull noise.. but kept on chugging.. which prompted me to check to see wh at happens when the sheer pins are OUT... and everything moves as it should without sheer pins.. so back in they went, they werent bent ot marked or showing any signs of having been braught right at the limits.. so far... to whoever mentionned sheer pins usually get broken because of operator... YES!!! my previous machine.. i went thru at least a pair of sheer bolts a year ( last machine was a large frame 33in 10HP columbia, picture a large frame cub 2x in orange.. ) so im assuming ill go thru at least that this year too.. but so far so good.. snow weve had differes from light pouwer to heavy slushy goodness and even choping back the banks the plow left me after 2 days.. usually makes a machine dance a bit.. it cut thru a bit better.. still danced some.. and btw. i usually broke sheer bolts when i try to cut the banks back some in mid-late Jan when im hoping itl not be froze solid yet... so that little test still has to happen..


----------



## Ariens1978 (Oct 6, 2016)

*So far so good*

I have only put about 4.5hrs on my new 3x30HD but i have gone through some pretty big ice chunks and have yet to shear a pin.

Ive also hit some sticks as well and it has chewed right through everything.

After seeing some of the large and thick ice sheets that fall off my metal roof, i wonder how people are breaking pins constantly.


----------



## Marty013 (Mar 14, 2014)

well.. i went thru 2 just today... after a softball sized rock decided to jam the 3rd stage... i heard a big bang.. and then let off the grips lol heard another pop before the machine came to a halt... 2 pins broke... shut it off. replaced.. and away i went.. serves me right to want to clear the snow over turned up dirt going to the firepit in January lol


----------



## Ariens1978 (Oct 6, 2016)

Marty013 said:


> well.. i went thru 2 just today... after a softball sized rock decided to jam the 3rd stage... i heard a big bang.. and then let off the grips lol heard another pop before the machine came to a halt... 2 pins broke... shut it off. replaced.. and away i went.. serves me right to want to clear the snow over turned up dirt going to the firepit in January lol


That'll do it! Were your auger blades bent at all?


----------



## Marty013 (Mar 14, 2014)

Ariens1978 said:


> That'll do it! Were your auger blades bent at all?


nothing got bent asides from the shear pins.. which.. well.. broke soo lol they did their job... and im well aware any other machine would have had the same results.... save maybe something on a farm tractor soo...


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

Sounds like some of these shear pins are made from different grade bolts. It Maybe intentional, it may not.


----------



## Marty013 (Mar 14, 2014)

another pin bit te bullet.. 3rd speed, 8inches wet snow with a good inch of ice on top... once i slowed everything went well for the rest of the drive.. it popped 5 mins in btw


----------



## Beepa (Jan 26, 2017)

Strato said:


> Our local dealer carries Club Cadet, Ariens and Toro.
> 
> Initially, I was interested in the HD Club Cadets (hadn't yet seen the user reviews on Amazon). The dealer warned me that with every Club Cadet they sold, they provided a dozen free shear pins. He said they go through them like candy.
> 
> ...


I've learned NOT to depend on the salesmans point of view


----------



## Strato (Aug 6, 2016)

Beepa said:


> I've learned NOT to depend on the salesmans point of view


Generally, I agree. Salesmen are motivated by profit, not altruism.

That said, the store sold both brands, and is the largest Club Cadet dealer in the region (mostly their lawn products). Hence, their margins on Club Cadet are presumably good. The more you sell, the more you get.

Yet, when it came to snowblowers, the dealer advised against Club Cadet, primarily due to the reasons expressed in this thread - Club Cadets eat shear pins.

When I checked "Amazon" reviews of Club Cadet last fall, about two thirds of the posts complained about shear pin problems.

I'm sure Club Cadet has many staunch supporters, and happy owners.

However, the shear pin issue clearly isn't just one salesman's opinion.


----------



## ChuckD6321 (Nov 20, 2016)

Just wanted to update my situation. Since I switched to the Amazon purchased pins I've put in ten hours and not one break.
We haven't gotten much more than 6-7 inches but a couple times it was a couple inches of heavy wet snow, and always having to break through the Townies' ice wall at the road. I can't attribute this to anything other than the dealer supplied pins being crap.
And I'm actually starting to like this machine.


----------



## Ed53 (Mar 14, 2018)

*Club Cadet 3x problem*

I have a Club Cadet 3x. It's terrific in dry snow, but if the snow is slightly wet, I have all kinds of problems with clogging and shear pin breakage. I think it's a design flaw. Consumer Reports uses sawdust to test snowblowers, and I think this is a flaw in their testing method. I am disappointed and frustrated by performance and wish I could sell it to someone in Utah!


----------



## Jjj156500 (Dec 18, 2018)

*Shear pin nightmare*



JustSnow said:


> Missing in the Cub Cadet conversation are two notable elements: First, the Cub Cadet box-store machines last year came with a poly chute whereas the dealer HD versions (also sold in the U.S. on-line direct from Cub Cadet) had wider-framed steel chutes. Folks who owned the box-store units of the BASE 3X units seemed to post about broken shear pins. This past season, I can't recall having read any feedback/comments on this site, Moving snow.com, or elsewhere about the 2015-2016 3X HD units, i.e., breaking shear pins. Having read the shear pin comments on the box-store units, I'm curious to hear from other 3X HD owners if they had problems with shear pins. My new 3X HD unit this February only saw action after a 4" storm and performed well, but this small storm hardly qualified as a real first test for me to offer a meaningful performance review. Secondly, Cub Cadet updated their 2016-2017 3X lineup to include a new Pro Series, a class above the HD units. The new Pro unit has a 14" auger and 14" impeller. In contrast, the HD units and box store units have 12" augers and 12" impellers. So with Cub Cadet's introduction of the Pro Series, I'm curious to learn over this next season if the shear pin problem from last season only pertained to the box store units. That's my hope as a HD owner.


I have a dealer 3 stage 30" HD...shear pins are an ABSOLUTE nightmare if you have any gravel in or around your driveway.

I just snapped 3 of the six with one run-in with a handful of gravel...they need to ensure machine safety, however, holding a machine together with toothpicks is not the answer...

frustrated in Halifax!!!


----------



## Red Isle (Jan 2, 2019)

Jjj6500 I feel your frustration and cold fingers that go along with the problem. In late December I bought a 3X 30" HD with tracs. When the snow is light and fluffy it works great, but yesterday we had a few inches of wet snow and I went through 4 shear pins, both accelerator pins and both pins on the left side auger. Fortunately the dealer gave me two packages of spare shear pins. At the time I thought that was odd as there were 4 spares on the machine. Not sure what the answer is, but I am thinking about swapping out the current pins for a set of shear bolts. I'll talk to the dealer first to see if they have found a solution my guess is no and that's why the extra 2 packages of pins when I purchased the machine.


----------



## 132619 (Nov 20, 2018)

just keep a lot of spares and try to stay out of gravel . remember if not for them you would be buying costly auger gearbox parts and have lots of down time, . 
is there better? sorry no. or at least not without trading up to a toro that doesn't use shear pins


----------



## ChuckD6321 (Nov 20, 2016)

See my earlier post about the difference I found between what the dealer sold me and what I got on Amazon.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

with all of the folks complaining about breaking shear pins it begs the question is the design flawed? Also is the 3 stage benefits worth the downside of frequent shear pins breaking? I would like to hear this answered from folks who own a 3 stage.


----------



## ChuckD6321 (Nov 20, 2016)

Toro-8-2-4 said:


> with all of the folks complaining about breaking shear pins it begs the question is the design flawed? Also is the 3 stage benefits worth the downside of frequent shear pins breaking? I would like to hear this answered from folks who own a 3 stage.



2015 CC 3x 30HD, bought from local shop.

~400' asphalt driveway, upstate NY at 1000' elevation so lots of drifting.


Count me as a fan after 3 years of use, and after (I believe) I sorted out the shear pin issue. If you're plagued by broken shear pins search the Amazon machine for ASIN #B003113C1E. I have seen a night and day difference with these. From shearing one every time I ran it, to now having gone about a year and only shearing 2. I'm convinced there are varying levels of quality of these out there.


----------



## Red Isle (Jan 2, 2019)

I kept it out of the gravel. have the skids raised and set the bucket up on the gravel setting. I think i may be running too fast and the wet snow plugs the bucket area and the augers cannot generate enough force to push through the snow and the shear pins snap. Seems odd, as I never snapped a shear pin on my old 2 stage machine, (24" Sears Craftsman), in heavy wet snow in the same driveway. With the trasc machine I can go faster than I could with the old wheel machine as the wheels would just spin when it got too much snow or it would ride up and I'd have to back up and start again.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

you may benefit from an impeller kit to prevent clogging.


----------



## Red Isle (Jan 2, 2019)

I may look into that. Today we had a couple inches of snow. Temperature was right around the freezing mark so the snow piled up by the plow was heavy, so much so that the machine clogged repeatedly and I broke a couple shear pins on the accelerator.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

I recently purchased a Troy Bilt Tracker 2690XP for my son. I believe that it uses the same shear pins with bow-tie clips as the Cub Cadets? The PO told me he went through a big bag of them last winter, so I purchased 2 packages and replaced them all proactively before giving it to my son. Most of the ones I removed were already bent at both shear planes and were probably not long from shearing completely.

I have owned a Honda HS80K1TAS for over 30 years and have only broken perhaps 5 or 6 shear bolts in all that time. I think the key difference may be between pins and bolts. With pins, every time you start up the augers/impeller, there's a shearing impact applied as the parts are accelerated, which would be pronounced if the augers/impeller are already loaded up with snow. With the bolts, the parts appear to be attached much more firmly when they are properly torqued, so perhaps they avoid that initial loading at the shear planes. On the HS80, the shear bolts have a shoulder that fits into a larger hole on one side of the driven part, so the shaft is drawn tightly against the nut side of the auger/impeller. On my new HSS1332ATD, the shear bolts go through offset tabs on the shafts and give even tighter coupling, and REALLY easy replacement!

*Perhaps using an appropriately sized shear bolt from another maker's blower like Ariens or John Deere would solve the issue? Has anyone done this? I'd like to be proactive on the 2690XP...*


----------



## 2point2 (Sep 20, 2014)

tabora said:


> With pins, every time you start up the augers/impeller, there's a shearing impact applied as the parts are accelerated


There is definitely a LOT of rotational backlash on the shear pins - i noticed this when I replaced my first shear pin and was quite surprised. 

(especially) If the pins are 'unloaded' with some snow in the shoot, I bet the pins get hammered quite hard when the auger is engaged. I like the idea of shear bolts because I don't like the though of the holes becoming oblong over several years of use...:nerd:


----------



## Unknown_Driver (Jan 11, 2018)

i bought a 2018 3x last year and the one and only shear pin i broke so far was from me sucking in a brick that i forgot about in the backyard to hold a gate open. its been fine clearing ice and the chunks of crap the plows have pushed up to block the driveway. I wonder if they fixed the problem or are people using their snowblowers incorrectly? or do the people who announce this problem work for a competing company?


----------



## sturgissteele (Feb 7, 2019)

I notice a lot of people just engage the auger like it's a race or something. In all my years of blowing, I've always engaged the auger slowly. Not too slow, but not too fast either. I'd imagine that could put a bit of pressure on the shear pins, not to mention the rest of the associated parts in turning the auger over when engaging too fast every time. Are these machines built to take the aggressive auger starts repeatedly? 

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## foxbat (Feb 24, 2019)

My 28" 3X breaks shear pins on the frontmost accelerator auger faster than I thought possible. It is guaranteed to break one shear pin, minimum, every 10 minutes of runtime—no matter the snow depth or consistency. Last week it broke one while clearing 3" of dry powder on the slowest travel speed (F1). Today there was much deeper snow (7") and I stopped changing the pins after it broke three, despite me taking only 1/3 bucket width cuts to baby the shear pins... so I just ran it without that front accelerator auger. Sad, given that my neighbors with single stage blowers had no trouble at all with this snowfall. There is never any foreign material, gravel, or sticks on my paved 50' driveway.

I think part of the problem is the very high speed that the accelerator augers spin. Seems to be in the hundreds of RPM, definitely too fast to see. Uncertain why that much speed is necessary.

After looking around the forum this seems to be a recurring problem with this design. I might try some shear bolts as a last ditch effort, but I think I might have to dispense with this machine. I have owned it for 4 years; it's only received light use, but it still has managed to break two auger engagement cables (the first within two months of purchase).


----------



## ChuckD6321 (Nov 20, 2016)

I've mentioned a couple times here that there appears to be different qualities of these pins. When I went from what the dealer supplied to ones I bought on Amazon, the difference was night and day. I wasn't going through them like you claim, but I could predict that every time I did my 400' asphalt driveway I'd break at least one. Even with only 3" of snow!
I switched early last season and I have yet to break one (and all the drive components seem to working fine) after 25-30 hours use.


2015 Cub Cadet 30" 3x
Edit: Search for ASIN #B003113C1E


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF Foxbat

.


----------



## foxbat (Feb 24, 2019)

ChuckD6321 said:


> Edit: Search for ASIN #B003113C1E


Thanks, I have ordered some to try. I have my fingers crossed because the Amazon marketplace is hit or miss for obtaining the intended part when there are multiple sellers. Are there any specific physical discriminating identifiers associated with these pins so that I can tell whether I got the same kind you did? Did yours come with straight pins or cotter pins? (Guess who has received several counterfeit phone replacement batteries purchased from the Amazon marketplace despite "verified purchase" reviews for that ASIN showing pics of a genuine battery? Haha)

I'm on my third or fourth iteration of shear pins now. There were the ones that came with the machine, then some random home depot ones listed as compatible for this machine, then some of the MTD part # that I ordered from Amazon, I also have some others of the MTD part # from mtdparts that I haven't tried yet, and I look forward to trying yours... hopefully before the season is over so I can consider my options for next winter.

I'm really starting to dislike this machine given that it continues to fail with such light use. When the auger engagement cable broke after two months of ownership I presciently bought two replacements and now I bought two more for standby. It's such a poor design. I have also bought multiple other spare parts on the presumption I would have additional failures, so we will see. Thanks again.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

If those don't work out, it looks like the Ariens shear bolts are a good option: https://www.snowblowerforum.com/for...cub-cadet-3x-ariens-john-deere-shear-bolt.jpg


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

ChuckD6321 said:


> Just wanted to update my situation. Since I switched to the Amazon purchased pins I've put in ten hours and not one break.
> We haven't gotten much more than 6-7 inches but a couple times it was a couple inches of heavy wet snow, and always having to break through the Townies' ice wall at the road. I can't attribute this to anything other than the dealer supplied pins being crap.
> And I'm actually starting to like this machine.


Just for laughs, remove a couple of the not-yet-broken pins and see if they are showing any signs of wear and tear, like bending or nicks where the auger tube meets the pins. 

I replace mine once a year after the season is done (on a Craftsman /Husqvarna) and the old ones always come out somewhat bent as if they had taken a few hits over the winter Except for the first year with this machine, and the flower pot hidden in the snow, have not broken any while working in the last 10 years.


----------



## ChuckD6321 (Nov 20, 2016)

Unknown_Driver said:


> i bought a 2018 3x last year and the one and only shear pin i broke so far was from me sucking in a brick that i forgot about in the backyard to hold a gate open. its been fine clearing ice and the chunks of crap the plows have pushed up to block the driveway. I wonder if they fixed the problem or are people using their snowblowers incorrectly? or do the people who announce this problem work for a competing company?



Just for the record, I've been pointing to an Amazon product that I have absolutely no connection to other than being a purchaser of it. I did a cold search for shear pins a while back and chose these based solely on the reviews.


----------



## foxbat (Feb 24, 2019)

ChuckD6321 said:


> If you're plagued by broken shear pins search the Amazon machine for ASIN #B003113C1E. I have seen a night and day difference with these.


Unfortunately, the first of these ASIN #B003113C1E pins I received and installed broke even faster than the OEM model. It lived for perhaps 5 minutes in 5 inches of powder. I didn't bother installing a second and just ran the machine without the accelerator auger. I might try some shear bolts (without much optimism), but I am suspecting that next season I will unload this machine that demands a never-ending sacrifice of virgin shear pins.


----------



## ChuckD6321 (Nov 20, 2016)

foxbat said:


> Unfortunately, the first of these ASIN #B003113C1E pins I received and installed broke even faster than the OEM model. It lived for perhaps 5 minutes in 5 inches of powder. I didn't bother installing a second and just ran the machine without the accelerator auger. I might try some shear bolts (without much optimism), but I am suspecting that next season I will unload this machine that demands a never-ending sacrifice of virgin shear pins.



Hmmm. Sorry to hear that. Unfortunately (or fortunately) my experience has been very different.


----------



## foxbat (Feb 24, 2019)

ChuckD6321 said:


> Hmmm. Sorry to hear that. Unfortunately (or fortunately) my experience has been very different.


It was worth a shot, so thanks anyway. As I stated earlier, when an ASIN item isn't being sold specifically by Amazon (i.e. as the seller) on Amazon, it becomes a real crapshoot in terms of what any given purchaser will receive. The Amazon marketplace is a jungle. I have received counterfeit items when other buyers from different sellers for the same ASIN received genuine. I have received items that are missing critical components listed as included in the item's description. 

Ergo, despite my ordering the same ASIN we will never know if I received the same kinds of pins you did, unless you know of some differentiating features. The ones I received were certainly delicate though.


----------



## eliascm (Dec 4, 2015)

The link you gave for the shear bolt was just a picture. Can you post a part number? I would like to purchase some of these.

Thanks.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

eliascm said:


> The link you gave for the shear bolt was just a picture. Can you post a part number? I would like to purchase some of these.


If you are asking me, and are referring to the Ariens shear bolts, they are available at Home Depot for $2.79: https://www.homedepot.com/p/Power-Care-Shear-Pin-For-Ariens-PCR7508/309826889


----------



## eliascm (Dec 4, 2015)

Tabora,

This is exactly the information I need. Thank you!


----------



## Tornado Red (Oct 12, 2019)

Just wondering if folks having shear pin problems are using the black shear pins on Cub Cadet 3 stages as recommended over the brass ones? I've only used my blower once and broke a pin on the centre auger, but it was a messy storm and I was blowing almost as much water as snow so thought that was likely my issue.


----------



## ChuckD6321 (Nov 20, 2016)

Tornado Red said:


> Just wondering if folks having shear pin problems are using the black shear pins on Cub Cadet 3 stages as recommended over the brass ones? I've only used my blower once and broke a pin on the centre auger, but it was a messy storm and I was blowing almost as much water as snow so thought that was likely my issue.



I've never heard of these black pins. Where did you see a recommendation?


----------



## Tornado Red (Oct 12, 2019)

ChuckD6321 said:


> I've never heard of these black pins. Where did you see a recommendation?


The manual for my new Cub Cadet 24" 3 stage states that their 2 stage blowers get the gold coloured pins, OEM No. 738-04124A and their 3 stage blowers get the black pin, OEM No. 738-05273. The Lowe's where I bought the blower sell both, so I bought a couple of bags of the black ones, plus the machine came with 2 spares. Seems like most of the 3 stage blowers require more power and have bigger engines with more torque, I'm guessing. So I'm thinking the black pins have a higher shear point.


----------



## Bill Hopkinson (Feb 7, 2020)

Shear pin solution.
I had about given up on my 26” x3. I have broken 18 shear pins during the past two storms with the wet snow. Always on the accelerator shaft. I bought the blower from Home Depot but went to a local dealer with my complaint. He immediately said I was using the wrong pins. Cub Cadet had so much trouble they upgraded the shear pins from grade 5 to grade 8 for the accelerator shaft just this past fall. They now recommend the black ones for the standard shaft but the harder silver ones with a hex head for the accelerator shaft. Not yet proven by me but I am very hopeful they have solved their problem.


----------



## Tornado Red (Oct 12, 2019)

Bill Hopkinson said:


> Shear pin solution.
> I had about given up on my 26” x3. I have broken 18 shear pins during the past two storms with the wet snow. Always on the accelerator shaft. I bought the blower from Home Depot but went to a local dealer with my complaint. He immediately said I was using the wrong pins. Cub Cadet had so much trouble they upgraded the shear pins from grade 5 to grade 8 for the accelerator shaft just this past fall. They now recommend the black ones for the standard shaft but the harder silver ones with a hex head for the accelerator shaft. Not yet proven by me but I am very hopeful they have solved their problem.


Great info, thanks. Would you happen to have a link to Cub Cadet's comments about the upgrade?


----------



## MMigliori (Dec 18, 2020)

Tornado Red said:


> Great info, thanks. Would you happen to have a link to Cub Cadet's comments about the upgrade?


I have had nothing but problems with my Club. I went through 10 shear pins and 5 bolts. There is something wrong with this design. Does anyone know if there is a recall on the 3x machines? I could complete the job. And it was light snow.
Somebody give me something. This blower is only a season old. January 2020. Its been a nightmare.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Not sure if you've seen this thread or upgraded to these shear bolts. Are you breaking them on the augers or the accelerator/impeller ? NEW 3 x shear pins as of july 15 2019


.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

Just a thought here. As everyone knows,the shear pins are designed to protect more expensive and difficult parts to repair on the auger/impeller assy. If they are now using grade 8 pins, I would ask are they still protecting what they intended to from the start??? Or are they resolving a miscalculation and have well tested the effectiveness of the new grade 8 shear pins in their machine.?? Time will tell I guess.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

we now have several threads about new shear pins for the 3x machines. i have spent a few hours trying to find out more information about the one ops post about them now being a grade 8, sadly i feel i failed ,as i found nothing other than a newer part number for the kit 490-241-C062 which is a second replacement number. and a pdf i posted dated may 21 2020 with new part numbers for all mtd 1-2 &3 stage machines which is posted 

they do remark that the accelerator pins are now a hex head with the number 4 embedded in the hex head, and are only for the accelerator besides the hex they are silver in color while the auger pins are round and yellow zinc color.
all are still 1/4 round by 1.5 inches long held in the the clip 
wish i could have found something way more substantial for information as it is important


----------



## Tacoma18 (Dec 27, 2020)

captchas said:


> we now have several threads about new shear pins for the 3x machines. i have spent a few hours trying to find out more information about the one ops post about them now being a grade 8, sadly i feel i failed ,as i found nothing other than a newer part number for the kit 490-241-C062 which is a second replacement number. and a pdf i posted dated may 21 2020 with new part numbers for all mtd 1-2 &3 stage machines which is posted
> 
> they do remark that the accelerator pins are now a hex head with the number 4 embedded in the hex head, and are only for the accelerator besides the hex they are silver in color while the auger pins are round and yellow zinc color.
> all are still 1/4 round by 1.5 inches long held in the the clip
> wish i could have found something way more substantial for information as it is important


The new part number for the accelerator pins are 738-06654, they are harder and are only to be used in the accelerator. Called cub cadet to confirm and these are the replacement pins.


----------



## PME37 (Dec 31, 2020)

I’m as frustrated as all of you are. I have a Cub Cadet 30” HD. I’m going broke buying shear pins. First is all, I don’t see a real need to have shear pins on the accelerators. If they hit something and get jammed, it doesn’t put force on the gearbox. The worst that will happen is you burn the auger drive belt. If the augers hit something and get jammed, the gearbox will feel the impact if the shear pins don’t do their job. That being said, we all know that they brake way too easily. I’m tempted to drill out the holes to accommodate 3/8” shear bolts. Has anyone tried this or any other remedies? Has anyone had the gearbox fail? I need to do something, replacing 3-5 pins with every snow is unacceptable.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

If you don't mind replacing the belt a few times every time you use it, then replace the accelerator sheer pins with grade 9 bolts, but I wouldn't. Depends on what is easier and cheaper to replace.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

PME37 said:


> I’m as frustrated as all of you are. I have a Cub Cadet 30” HD. I’m going broke buying shear pins. First is all, I don’t see a real need to have shear pins on the accelerators. If they hit something and get jammed, it doesn’t put force on the gearbox. The worst that will happen is you burn the auger drive belt. If the augers hit something and get jammed, the gearbox will feel the impact if the shear pins don’t do their job. That being said, we all know that they brake way too easily. I’m tempted to drill out the holes to accommodate 3/8” shear bolts. Has anyone tried this or any other remedies? Has anyone had the gearbox fail? I need to do something, replacing 3-5 pins with every snow is unacceptable.


first welcome to the SBF

2nd your stock shear pins are listed as 1/4 dia by 1.5 long drilling out to a 3/8 or even a 5/16 you won't have any shaft left try a set of the new number listed above PLEASE remember they are for the center accelerator ONLY


----------



## PME37 (Dec 31, 2020)

I will try the new pins on the accelerator. I’m sure that will help. I sheared 5 pins on the last snowfall. I need to do something. My last Craftsman snowblower was 35 years old before I replace it with this Cub Cadet. I maybe replace 4 or 5 pins in that time. I never had to service the gearbox.
So is Cub Cadet being overly cautious with these light shear pins or are their gearbox’s made that light weight too?
A new gearbox is $230 and a couple hours of my time to replace. I’m tempted to try a heavier shear pins on the augers and risk it.


----------



## Old Jeremiah (Feb 4, 2021)

I have a 3X 30 inch Pro unit, purchased in September 2018. My first year I went through 4 shear pins on the rear accelerator. Then the auger belt broke. Last winter was mild here in Maine, so I didn't have any pins break. Just last week we had a 6 inch snowfall, and I had 2 pins break on the accelerators, one on the front and one on the rear. I called Cub Cadet after I saw a post here regarding a stronger shear pin for the accelerators (I was in a different thread and didn't see the part number). The first two customer service reps said I was mistaken. On my 3rd call, I got confirmation on the stronger grade 8 shear pin and ordered some. Time will tell if they work. In the other thread someone wrote that they repair snowblowers and have seen broken shafts and broken gear boxes.

I just got off the phone from a woman named Diana at CC. She called in response to my inquiry. I explained the shear pin issue and how disappointed I was in CC. She said the new grade 8 shear pin should solve the problem, and that they have tested it and it will shear before causing damage to the machine. I'll let you know if I have any issues.


----------



## ChuckD6321 (Nov 20, 2016)

Old Jeremiah said:


> I have a 3X 30 inch Pro unit, purchased in September 2018. My first year I went through 4 shear pins on the rear accelerator. Then the auger belt broke. Last winter was mild here in Maine, so I didn't have any pins break. Just last week we had a 6 inch snowfall, and I had 2 pins break on the accelerators, one on the front and one on the rear. I called Cub Cadet after I saw a post here regarding a stronger shear pin for the accelerators (I was in a different thread and didn't see the part number). The first two customer service reps said I was mistaken. On my 3rd call, I got confirmation on the stronger grade 8 shear pin and ordered some. Time will tell if they work. In the other thread someone wrote that they repair snowblowers and have seen broken shafts and broken gear boxes.
> 
> I just got off the phone from a woman named Diana at CC. She called in response to my inquiry. I explained the shear pin issue and how disappointed I was in CC. She said the new grade 8 shear pin should solve the problem, and that they have tested it and it will shear before causing damage to the machine. I'll let you know if I have any issues.


I might be missing something, but I'm not seeing how a gearbox or shaft breakage could be a concern when it seems more likely you'll burn up an auger belt first. That seems to be a weaker link.


----------



## Old Jeremiah (Feb 4, 2021)

ChuckD6321 said:


> I might be missing something, but I'm not seeing how a gearbox or shaft breakage could be a concern when it seems more likely you'll burn up an auger belt first. That seems to be a weaker link.


Good point, Chuck. One would think that if the augers stop, the belt should slip until it fails. In another thread, titled "Convert a 3x snowblower to 2x?", a post from a mechanic says he's seen shafts break at the rear shear pin and gearboxes damaged. I'm going with the new pins as I can't even make it through a 6" snowstorm without breaking the accelerator pins. Fingers crossed.


----------



## ChuckD6321 (Nov 20, 2016)

Old Jeremiah said:


> Good point, Chuck. One would think that if the augers stop, the belt should slip until it fails. In another thread, titled "Convert a 3x snowblower to 2x?", a post from a mechanic says he's seen shafts break at the rear shear pin and gearboxes damaged. I'm going with the new pins as I can't even make it through a 6" snowstorm without breaking the accelerator pins. Fingers crossed.


I've got a post here somewhere about my tales of woe with my new 2015 3x 30 from a local shop. But I actually went back to the dealer to complain (civilly, he's someone I trust) after the first session since I couldn't make it through a session without a break, or two. I'm in the NE US so we get the range of snow.

As a last resort I considered maybe they were a bad batch and got a bag of Amazon and that made all the difference.
Good luck.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

Old Jeremiah said:


> Good point, Chuck. One would think that if the augers stop, the belt should slip until it fails. In another thread, titled "Convert a 3x snowblower to 2x?", a post from a mechanic says he's seen shafts break at the rear shear pin and gearboxes damaged. I'm going with the new pins as I can't even make it through a 6" snowstorm without breaking the accelerator pins. Fingers crossed.


the problems is they are not breaking ,the auger box shafts are as noted in a few other posts in other threads very recently .yes i would also keep my fingers crossed


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

The problem with the worm gear shaft breaking is that the shaft gets a lot of stress right at that point were it breaks.
The 'Worm Gear Shaft' is what drives everything, both side auger paddles, front and rear accelerator auger paddles and the impeller.
It breaks at the hole where the shear bolt for the rear accelerator auger paddle is mounted.
You figure how much torsional stress is right at that area, it has to drive 4 auger paddles, one on each side plus the front and rear accelerator auger paddles instead of only 2 of them.
If it only had to drive 2 side by side augers it wouldn't be as much stress and figuring the side auger paddles are 'Geared down', that relieves some of the torsional stress.
They should have made the worm gear shaft thicker to handle it better, but then they would have to make a different ring gear, different paddles and shear bolt/pins for the size difference of the shaft thickness, it would also need larger bearings and a larger/different gear box housing to fit the larger parts.
The shaft breaks at the shear pin/bolt hole behind the gearbox. The hole causes a 'Weak Point' on the shaft.
Years ago Honda had a problem with their auger shafts breaking, the shaft that drove the 2 augers breaking at the pin hole that held the adapters that held the shear bolts the to augers, they broke right where the pin hole was so Honda came out with a kit that included a new shaft with smaller pin holes, new adapters on each side with smaller pin holes, thinner drive pins, gaskets, seals and any other parts required for the product update, that was for the early model HS 624's and 828 models.
Cub Cadet is having a hard time keeping up with all of the orders and part supplies of replacement worm gear shafts because of so many of them breaking since they switched over to using Grade 8 shear pins.
If the pins would have broken first, the shafts would have lasted a bit longer before they broke.
There is a possibility of MTD discontinuing their '3 Stage' models because of all the problems they have been having with them and their lack of performance.


----------



## Old Jeremiah (Feb 4, 2021)

Thanks for the information ST. Thinking about the issue overnight, it does make sense. All that energy coming from the motor (in my case, the 410 cc engine) when the auger stops abruptly, by hitting a stone or some other object, possibly in milliseconds, has to go somewhere. The weak point is the reduced thickness of the shaft at the hole. This "instantaneous" torque hits the hole before it can be dissipated at the belt.

Just my thoughts.


----------



## Joelpfas (Feb 7, 2021)

Old Jeremiah said:


> I have a 3X 30 inch Pro unit, purchased in September 2018. My first year I went through 4 shear pins on the rear accelerator. Then the auger belt broke. Last winter was mild here in Maine, so I didn't have any pins break. Just last week we had a 6 inch snowfall, and I had 2 pins break on the accelerators, one on the front and one on the rear. I called Cub Cadet after I saw a post here regarding a stronger shear pin for the accelerators (I was in a different thread and didn't see the part number). The first two customer service reps said I was mistaken. On my 3rd call, I got confirmation on the stronger grade 8 shear pin and ordered some. Time will tell if they work. In the other thread someone wrote that they repair snowblowers and have seen broken shafts and broken gear boxes.
> 
> I just got off the phone from a woman named Diana at CC. She called in response to my inquiry. I explained the shear pin issue and how disappointed I was in CC. She said the new grade 8 shear pin should solve the problem, and that they have tested it and it will shear before causing damage to the machine. I'll let you know if I have any issues.


Can you confirm the part number for the Grade 8 Shear pin? Does it have an hexagonal head or is it black? How do you identify it as grade 8.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to SBF Joelpfas









From captchas:
cc and mtd do have a new part number for the kit 490-241-C062 which contains 4 round head yellow zinc coated auger pins and 2 hex head silver colored accelerator pins with a number 4 marked in the hex. 3-Stage Snow Blower Shear Pin Kit - 490-241-C062 | Cub Cadet US


.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

From reading all of these posts about the 3x MTD it seems like the grade 8 pin is not really protecting the equipment as the shafts are now breaking. I have never heard of an auger input shaft break until this ( I am sure someone has). I am sure it is taking lots of life out of the auger gear box as well. I would be inclined to try a grade 2 bolt with a shank (not a full thread) and lock nut to see if that helps with life. It will be stronger than the standard shear pins with groove and weaker than the Grade 8 pins. If that seems like no improvement then the next obvious step up is to a grade 5 bolt and lock nut. It all sounds better than breaking a shaft or eating up the worm gear.

Keep in mind Toro uses standard grade 5 bolts on their augers. Not sheer bolts. They poudly say their gearboxes are tough enough to take it. It is right on their website.


----------



## sparky4601 (Feb 13, 2021)

JustSnow said:


> Missing in the Cub Cadet conversation are two notable elements: First, the Cub Cadet box-store machines last year came with a poly chute whereas the dealer HD versions (also sold in the U.S. on-line direct from Cub Cadet) had wider-framed steel chutes. Folks who owned the box-store units of the BASE 3X units seemed to post about broken shear pins. This past season, I can't recall having read any feedback/comments on this site, Moving snow.com, or elsewhere about the 2015-2016 3X HD units, i.e., breaking shear pins. Having read the shear pin comments on the box-store units, I'm curious to hear from other 3X HD owners if they had problems with shear pins. My new 3X HD unit this February only saw action after a 4" storm and performed well, but this small storm hardly qualified as a real first test for me to offer a meaningful performance review. Secondly, Cub Cadet updated their 2016-2017 3X lineup to include a new Pro Series, a class above the HD units. The new Pro unit has a 14" auger and 14" impeller. In contrast, the HD units and box store units have 12" augers and 12" impellers. So with Cub Cadet's introduction of the Pro Series, I'm curious to learn over this next season if the shear pin problem from last season only pertained to the box store units. That's my hope as a HD owner.


i have a 3x hd with the steel shoot. Ive owned it for 2 seasons now. Last season we didnt have much snow here in Chicago so no problems. This year? Well we have had a total of 36" of snow in 6 weeks with sub zero wind. That being said Ive broken at least 1 sheer pin with ever use this year. 1 time being 100% my error hitting the lug on my work truck. all the other pins broke simply by getting too close to snow piles. Im not impressed with this unit at all! had a Ariens for 10 years was a 15 year old hand me down then. after that a yard machines with the honda motor. lasted 17 years before i decided it was time to get a new one not because anything was wrong with it. it started on 1 or 2 pulls every time after 17 years. it just was starting to get a little beat up and i sold it for a good price. So far ive used this cadet a total of 11 times, and have already had to rebuild the carbs, replace the sheer pins, and basically take apart the entire unit to retorque factory bolts that rattled loose. heated handle grips stopped working after 3 uses. and i purchased it for 1 reason to help throw wet snow as we get a lot in Chicago. ...It doesnt! no better than any other snow blower out there


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

A while back, I got chastised by a 3-stage cub cadet owner who was complaining about the problems he was having with his machine. I suggested that the cut their loses and sell it. I stand by that earlier remark of mine. More and more people are complaining, with very few impressed with their 3-stage.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

also the new shear pins are now breaking the shafts not the pins, 
ST1100A has been in contact with MTD from his job and found there NO/ZERO shafts in the USA to make repairs with , they are on national back order with what seems like a unknown date of availably 
there is a shipping container shortage of blanks going back to asia shipping rates are up as much as 300% to book limited slots on the ships, So hang on tight we are in for a costly time and shortage of machines 









An 'aggressive' fight over containers is causing shipping costs to rocket by 300%


Industry watchers said desperate companies wait weeks for containers and pay premium rates to get them, causing shipping costs to skyrocket.




www.cnbc.com












Container shortage – Chinese New Year set to be a turning point


The container shortage, which has seen freight rates skyrocket, could be at a turning point over Chinese New Year according to Container xChange as availability starts to improve at key exports hubs such as Shanghai.




www.seatrade-maritime.com


----------



## silvercliff46 (Dec 23, 2021)

AcuDoc said:


> Amazon has a lot of reviews of Cub Cadets and many complain that they have broken many many shear pins, like it's a constant problem. Consumer reports rates Cub a little higher than Ariens but I want to choose the best one for complete ease of use and dependable durability (hope that's not asking too much). I'm looking at either the 26" or 28" 3x Cub vs the 28" platinum Ariens....
> 
> 
> Also that Ariens does not have hand warmers, any problems or loss of quality with installing them?
> ...


I have the 28" Cub Cadet by the way it rates out in excess of 12 horse. It is better then an Aries which I also have in heavy wet snow, and eats it alive when you hit the plow drift. I had the same problem on the accelerator pins. Seems it was a design flaw that has been rectified. Since I purchased the new pins, no problem. The only regret I have is not getting the track model. The wheeled model has a tendency to want to climb banks. You need to back up sometimes to get through. The track model goes through like a tank. Being from far northern Wisconsin, I know snow pretty well.


----------



## Hawg (Dec 2, 2015)

silvercliff46 said:


> I have the 28" Cub Cadet by the way it rates out in excess of 12 horse. It is better then an Aries which I also have in heavy wet snow, and eats it alive when you hit the plow drift. I had the same problem on the accelerator pins. Seems it was a design flaw that has been rectified. Since I purchased the new pins, no problem. The only regret I have is not getting the track model. The wheeled model has a tendency to want to climb banks. You need to back up sometimes to get through. The track model goes through like a tank. Being from far northern Wisconsin, I know snow pretty well.


. I’m on my way to my Cub dealer to drive my 3x right thru his front door. When I get out of jail I’m going to get a different blower. We got 7 inches of snow last night and 6 more coming tomorrow, I only have about 2 dozen shear pins left, I’ll never make it. How frustrating for a premium priced POS!


----------



## silvercliff46 (Dec 23, 2021)

Hawg said:


> . I’m on my way to my Cub dealer to drive my 3x right thru his front door. When I get out of jail I’m going to get a different blower. We got 7 inches of snow last night and 6 more coming tomorrow, I only have about 2 dozen shear pins left, I’ll never make it. How frustrating for a premium priced POS!


Understand ! I popped one of the new ones. It's usually the back auger ? I may try a bolt next. You must not be that far from me same weather forecast.
This morning I had what must have been gas line freeze. I put a couple oz. Of Sea Foam in had breakfast . I started and ran great. Except for the pin.


----------



## 2point2 (Sep 20, 2014)

PSA - Accelerators have unique PN's. the pins are no longer universal between the auger and the accelerators. (I may have missed this information somewhere in this thread?)

Just got off the phone with MTD.

There is a NEW parts number for the pins on the ACCELLERATOR. they are NOT the same of the Auger pins. The PN you want is: 738-06654

Here is the link on MTD Canada. Note that you don't get cotter pin clips with the pins (gee thanks MTD)
*Shear Pin for 3X snow blower accelerators (.25 x 1.5)*

You probably wont find these pins at the home store. I was told they are at the dealer or the website.

removed my previous post...
count me on the shear pin issue. if you look at my previous posts I had quite the opposite opinion!

I went through 1-2 a year until i purchased a pack of the black OEM-738-05273 pins. broke 4 on two driveways with clean mid-wet snow. they broke under ideal snow-blowing conditions! I had to leave my neighbours driveway half-done!

Posting while I'm on hold with MTD.


----------



## Patk175 (12 mo ago)

AcuDoc said:


> Amazon has a lot of reviews of Cub Cadets and many complain that they have broken many many shear pins, like it's a constant problem. Consumer reports rates Cub a little higher than Ariens but I want to choose the best one for complete ease of use and dependable durability (hope that's not asking too much). I'm looking at either the 26" or 28" 3x Cub vs the 28" platinum Ariens....
> 
> 
> Also that Ariens does not have hand warmers, any problems or loss of quality with installing them?
> ...


I’ve had a 3x 28” for 1.5 years and have gone through shears bolts like crazy. More than the 8 years of my old Craftsman machine. I have a paved driveway and am not running through gravel etc. The 3rd stage discs are the ones always breaking, and this is 3 out of 4 times used, frustrating. I’d steer clear!


----------



## douglasj76 (Sep 14, 2019)

Hi All, Just wanted to chime in. I have a 3x 24" that I bought new in 2020 as a 2019 model. I have used it about a dozen times, deepest snow is about 10 inches or so. Knock on wood I have not broken any pins yet, and it has been a great machine so far. I wonder if I have some kind of revised pins or something. Not sure but I just wanted to check in.


----------



## 2point2 (Sep 20, 2014)

douglasj76 said:


> Hi All, Just wanted to chime in. I have a 3x 24" that I bought new in 2020 as a 2019 model. I have used it about a dozen times, deepest snow is about 10 inches or so. Knock on wood I have not broken any pins yet, and it has been a great machine so far. I wonder if I have some kind of revised pins or something. Not sure but I just wanted to check in.


The pins have been revised. My dealer has not heard of any complaints. The newest pins (chrome-like with a hex style head) are likely better. If you're upset with your original (gold) pins, call MTD and they will send you replacements for free. only catch is that they don't come with cotter pins.


----------

